# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Edinburgh & Midlothian Beekeepers

## Neils

http://www.edinburghbeekeepers.org.uk

They're either very good at SEO or rapidly becoming one of the go to sites for [UK] Beekeeping articles in my opinion.  I've no idea if anyone involved in it posts on here, but Thanks very much, I use your site, or get directed to it, an awful lot at the moment.

----------


## chris

> I've no idea if anyone involved in it posts on here, .


Eric McArthur, Uphallster, Borderbeekeeper........................hmm.  I think this site is still curteous.

----------

